# Free Oysters and Grilled Wahoo!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night this Wednesday.
*
*
**Free Oysters is happening at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Leo and I are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share. **We are Bringing out some of the 86 pound wahoo to grill em up!*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.
*


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to make it to one of these. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim_G said:


> I need to make it to one of these. Sounds like a good time.


A "Bring The Grill Night" draws us out big time.

Lots of fun, lots of fisher people.

Bring something, and Leo cooks it up.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Haven't been able to make it out yet as I've been in a contract to work late on Wednesdays for a long time now. Hopefully that's coming to and end soon!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks Tom definitely going to try and make it. Let me see if I have some snapper n mingo in freezer. Been a rough year with shoulder surgery.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK. What time the Hoo will be ready?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We also cook things like sausage, boudin, shrimp, bacon wrapped stuff. 

So if you do not have any fish to bring, think outside the fish/box.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hoo knows? Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I've got a bunch of andouille if that would help. Making a big pot of sinigang today if anyone wants to try it. It's made with tamarind, shrimp, fish, crab, etc. Also has cabbage in it so it stinks when you cook it, hence the name pooh stew, but dam it tastes good.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> A "Bring The Grill Night" draws us out big time.
> 
> Lots of fun, lots of fisher people.
> 
> Bring something, and Leo cooks it up.


Sounds good. Ellie and I will be there. We'll bring some fish to share.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!! 

Wahoo, Sailfish, Banana Peppers stuffed with Red Snapper, Mushrooms stuffed with Scallops, Andouille, Best Stop Boudin.

We sure had a fest last night!!!


----------

